
Standard Flavored Markdown - bpierre
http://blog.codinghorror.com/standard-flavored-markdown/
======
dang
The other post has the discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8264733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8264733).

------
Siecje
Is there a live implementation where I can paste or upload files to see how
they are rendered?

EDIT: Nevermind I found it
[http://jgm.github.io/stmd/js/](http://jgm.github.io/stmd/js/)

------
smackfu
"a language you can parse without feeling like you just walked through a
sewer"

Classy!

